# My sweet Pepper turned 1!



## jeandecker76 (Jul 31, 2020)

This is Pepper and her birthday cake last August 08! Please give her boops as a birthday gift!! Is there anyone the same birthday as hers?!


----------



## Joseph Bergen (Sep 12, 2020)

jeandecker76 said:


> This is Pepper and her birthday cake last August 08! Please give her boops as a birthday gift!! Is there anyone the same birthday as hers?!


Congratulations sweetie


----------

